# diesel fuel



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Should I be using ag-diesel in a new tractor (jd 3203)? Is road diesel going to damage the tractor? Our local ag-diesel suppliers require you to purchase 100 gallon min. and I'm also not sure if after time diesel starts to break down like gas.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

There is no harm in using either Ag-diesel or the taxed road diesel. I would suggest that depending upon how much diesel fuel you burn in a year; you might want to look into the Ag-diesel as it typically runs about 50 cents or more per gallon less than taxed diesel. With the phase in of ULSD ultra low sulphur diesel, there may be some differences in the sulphur compound content of road and Ag-diesel until 2014 when all diesel must be ULSD. 

Nonroad Diesel Fuel Standards 

Here is another good primer on ULSD

New S15 (Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel -ULSD) Regulations 

With respect to storage and shelf life of the off road diesel; I would suggest that if you have or can obtain a suitable storage tank and pump; (doesn't have to be anything fancy, 2 good condition 55 gallon steel drums will work) buy the off road diesel. Be sure to add a good quality fuel additive, stabilizer, and if the fuel will set for any length of time, add a fuel anti-microbiocidal. Power Service makes these additives. 

I burn off road diesel in my tractor and have had no issues. I was able to purchase about 275 gallons at 99 cents a gallon so I have been storing mine for over a year and the fuel burns fine. I rigged up a tank and pump set up. All the items for my fueling rig can be purchased at Tractor Supply Center. 

Pump and tank rig 

In a nutshell fuel is fuel. For the most part off road and taxed road diesel as well as heating fuel oil are the same thing only the off road diesel is dyed red to show that no road taxes have been paid. There will be some local variations and exceptions with the phase in of ULSD.


----------



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't buy off road diesel because of our laws, it doesn't make it worth the hassle. However, if I was to buy off road fuel, I would load it up with Howes Lubricant,, I've been using Howes for 30 years now, and it is the only one on the market that guarantees to tow if jelled up or frozen. There is no alcohol in Howes like most others use,,,


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

What about home fuel oil, can that be used in CUT's?

Im asking only cuz I think I have about 30-50 gallons left in my basement oil tank that's been sitting there for a few yrs now. I remember someone telling me a few yrs back that lots of ppl run home fuel in their diesel trucks but are cautious cuz the police stick their tanks.......and since you dont pay tax on home fuel they get fined.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You can use home fuel oil but if it has been setting in the tank for a few years, I would caution against using it in your tractor. Yes it is diesel fuel but even diesel fuel has a limited shelf life without adding stabilizers and other additives. Moisture eventually gets into the old fuel and with moistures comes the little algae beasties that ruin the fuel. It may burn in your furnace just fine but not so well in your tractor. If it weren't so old, I would use it but not in this case. If you do decide to try using it, be sure to filter it well and add a good quality fuel additive to it. It may burn OK that way.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Fortisi,

If I had as much trouble trying to start my tractor as you seem to have. I believe I would deep six using that old stuff and find some other alternative like burning brush piles and the like but I sure wouldn't put it in anything that you want to run anytime soon!

Just a thought!

:cowboy:


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thnx guys.....Im not too familiar with tractors, diesels or home fuel use, so thnx for helping me out!

FWIW- I wasnt going to put the left over oil in the tractor straight up....I was thinking more along the lines of mixing 50/50 with new diesel if anything.

Thnx for the input gentlemen!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yay OFF_ROAD diesel Rules, Red and Smells gr8


----------

